# HAb mal ne Frage zum Yaabaa 549



## NicoGldn (24. August 2009)

HEy leuts ich will jetzt auch mit dem Trial fharen anfangen und hab mir das yaabaa 549 ausgesucht http://www.bikes-in-motion.de/online-shop/product_info.php?info=p201_Yaabaa-549---09.html kann mir pls mal einer von den erfahreneren Trialer sagen ob das Bike für mich zum anfangen geeignet ist? Ich bin ca. 1,82 m groß und wiege ca. 60kg ich bin bisher nur MTB gefahren habe also eher weniger Trial erfahrung. Ich danke schonmal im vorraus.

MfG Trops


----------



## siede. (24. August 2009)

Kauf dir was gutes, gebrauchtes im Verkaufe-Fred. UND Duden.de beim nächsten Post nicht vergessen.
Gruß,
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NicoGldn (24. August 2009)

Das heißt das Bike ist ein scheiß ?!?


----------



## ecols (24. August 2009)

Herzlich willkommen im Forum.

Niemand hier würde dir raten dieses Rad zu kaufen. Kauf dir lieber ein gebrauchtes in deiner Preisklasse.


----------



## NicoGldn (24. August 2009)

Und warum ist das Bike schlecht??


----------



## Trialside (24. August 2009)

Wegen der Stahl-Gabel, den billigen Tektro-V-Brakes, dem ganzen Antrieb, 4-Kant-Innenlager, und und und

Du kommst wirklich besser mit nem guten Gebrauchten, weil da die Komponenten meist besser und hochwertiger sind. Da wirst du länger dran Freude haben


----------



## NicoGldn (24. August 2009)

Wegen den V-Brakes sind die schwer zu bedienen??


----------



## Trialside (24. August 2009)

Nein. Aber es gibt bessere. Z.b. Avid SD7 oder Ultimate.


----------



## NicoGldn (24. August 2009)

Also ich soll das Bike nicht kaufen oder?? es kostet 500  und ich wirklich absoluter anfänger


----------



## t.s.92 (24. August 2009)

Ich wÃ¼rde mir auch ein gebrauchtes aus dem Verkaufe-Tread holen. FÃ¼r 500â¬ kriegste
schon ein gutes Trialbike, mit dem Yaabaa wirste nicht lang Freude haben, auÃerdem kannste es schlechter wieder verkaufen, wenn du dir ein besseres Trialbike kaufen willst.
Kurz: Von einem guten gebrauchten hast du mehr als von einem schlechten neuen.


----------



## NicoGldn (24. August 2009)

Gibt es auch gute Sachen an dem Bike^^??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialside (24. August 2009)

Ja. Die Reifen und vllt noch die Felgen. Die bekommst du aber auch einzeln ;-)


----------



## siede. (24. August 2009)

Vorbau vllt. auch noch.


----------



## locdog (25. August 2009)

wen du noch unsicher bist dann sag ich nur das ich selbst hier in polen noch keins von dieser sorte gesehen (ohne freilauf vorne, billige bremsen) habe


----------



## Trialmaniax (25. August 2009)

Trops schrieb:


> Gibt es auch gute Sachen an dem Bike^^??



was willste den gutes hören, wenn dir alle von dem teil abraten?


----------



## NicoGldn (27. August 2009)

Kp ich dachte ja nur


----------

